# Crawfish as bait



## Palmetto08 (Jan 14, 2009)

Have you guys ever used live crawfish for bait? If so, do you just hook them through the tail and free line them? I'm thinking of picking some up and using them this weekend. Thanks


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*For Eatin' Not Fishin'*

Yes, you can use crawfish for bait in fresh or slightly brackish water. What are you fishing for? Where are you fishing? One of the best Spotted Bass and Smallmouth baits around. Hook in the tail but close to the body so the tail can move and give him some action.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

It a good way to get a Cajun to bite a hook.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I would be will to bet money that if you drop a crawfish down that you did not eat the night before on top of a reef, it would catch a fish. I guarantee a red snapper would eat it. 
I may try that on my next trip. I am going to eat crawfish on Saturday, I may keep a few extra that I do not eat and freeze'em with spices and all. I would bet any amount of money that I will catch a red snapper on every one I drop down. It would be something they have never seen before. I am pretty sure it would be a fish on every crawfish you dropped.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Buddy of mine caught a big red over by Jims fish camp on one


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

You will catch mostly drum in the river.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

firespan1 said:


> You will catch mostly drum in the river.


I'm talking about 20 miles out with a large crawfish, just for the story and the laugh, and the picture. There are so many snapper out there. You could film it. It would not take one minute to drop a big crawfish down and have a fish and reel it up for a great youtube video. Fish'n with crawfish for the extinct red snapper.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> I'm talking about 20 miles out with a large crawfish, just for the story and the laugh, and the picture. There are so many snapper out there. You could film it. It would not take one minute to drop a big crawfish down and have a fish and reel it up for a great youtube video. Fish'n with crawfish for the extinct red snapper.


Keep in mind. There are not many red snapper left in the gulf. We have almost caught them all.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm gonna follow this thread just to get a laugh from the people who don't pick up on sarcasm via web.

WARNING- RED SNAPPER POPULATION IS NOW -2,839,928,930


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Yep red snappers are gone, the last school just ate the wet suits off a few divers trying to document their extinction.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I may even tip the hook with a kernel of corn leftover just to add some color to my bait presentation .


----------



## Palmetto08 (Jan 14, 2009)

panhandleslim said:


> Yes, you can use crawfish for bait in fresh or slightly brackish water. What are you fishing for? Where are you fishing?


Largemouth in the Escatawpa River (MS) Thanks for the tail tip!


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I've tried them before and not caught anything. I know a couple people that swear they are the best bait for bass and catfish. But my question to you is: How are you able to have crawfish in your possession, and not eat them?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> Yep red snappers are gone, the last school just ate the wet suits off a few divers trying to document their extinction.


Funny as hell...:thumbup:


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

-WiRtH- said:


> I've tried them before and not caught anything. I know a couple people that swear they are the best bait for bass and catfish. But my question to you is: How are you able to have crawfish in your possession, and not eat them?


I ate crawfish yesterday. I saved 3 that had straight tails which means they died before going into the boil. I don't eat those. I have those three that will go with me in the next few weeks when I take the boat offshore looking for the extremely rare american red snapper. Hopefully I might be able to find one of the last schools in the gulf. And when I do, I will break out my bag of spicy crawfish. We will see what happens. I will take before and after pictures. Maybe even a go pro video to prove that red snappers really do exists in the gulf. 
I will prove the government wrong that they are getting slim when they bite a cooked Really spicy crawfish.


----------

